# Advanced Kenpo!



## Deschain (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.kenpoprofessor.com/Videos/Y_DelayedSword.ASF


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Deschain said:
			
		

> http://www.kenpoprofessor.com/Videos/Y_DelayedSword.ASF


Pleae take into consideration that this is a test video.   Everything happening is off the cuff with no arranged actions.      What we were going for is to test for speed of download, lighting, resoulution, sound, etc..   It's also there to let those that asked  when I would have video so they know  I now have the capability and we're working the bugs out for technical stuff and content. 

DarK LorD


----------



## KenpoNovice (Feb 22, 2005)

Clyde,

It's lookin good!  I can't wait to see all the other areas of your website when there finished, like "Cupcakes and KenpoPhobes" or "You Have a Problem with Me!"

Terry aka KenpoNovice


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

KenpoNovice said:
			
		

> Clyde,
> 
> It's lookin good! I can't wait to see all the other areas of your website when there finished, like "Cupcakes and KenpoPhobes" or "You Have a Problem with Me!"
> 
> Terry aka KenpoNovice


Well, keep cking back, within the next month I should have a few more videos going, with techniques, formulations, environmental stuff, a virtual cornucopia.

But off course you'll only get a limited amount of free stuff, I do plan on putting pay per view or download capabilities using PayPal for the really good stuff.    I'm going to be putting a great amount of time and effort to make this a worthwhile endeavor for everyone, and keep integrity within EPAK.

DarK LorD


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't see your vid clip(used computer) but I did hear you catch flack over the "going airborn" on the first move part. I was taught the same thing years ago so I would support your idea just based on my own experience.
Sean


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Feb 22, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> I can't see your vid clip(used computer) but I did hear you catch flack over the "going airborn" on the first move part. I was taught the same thing years ago so I would support your idea just based on my own experience.
> Sean


That's OK you missed it, it's not really that good.

DarK LorD


----------



## kenpoworks (Feb 22, 2005)

a virtual cornucopia...EH!.....I can't wait.
Clyde I do admire your commitment and convictiction when promoting this Art.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Feb 23, 2005)

While I applaud anyone putting themselves out there on video, it takes tremendous guts to put that one out. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## bayonet (Feb 24, 2005)

Great job, and I, for one, hope to see more from DLK. Delayed sword is a great technique that can be grafted until your blue in the face. Let's face it, any solid practioner, regardless of style, were to inward block an attackers arm with conviction, the sorry **** might be wearing a cast for awhile. I heard a story of Soke Tak Kubota breaking several would be attackers arms in NYC back in the seventies. Any truth to this rumor? I wouldn't doubt it given this man's awesome reputation. Got to love the basics.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Feb 24, 2005)

Basics? I must have been taught different basics cause raising both hands up in the air before going airborne after being attacked...well we just have different priorities.


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> Pleae take into consideration that this is a test video. Everything happening is off the cuff with no arranged actions. What we were going for is to test for speed of download, lighting, resoulution, sound, etc.. It's also there to let those that asked when I would have video so they know I now have the capability and we're working the bugs out for technical stuff and content.
> 
> DarK LorD


Dark lord ,I can understand your reply , although if you where to market videos, This one should be on the cutting room floor, lol ,I have know doubt as to your skill, but as a marketable product , first impressions mean everything, 

Cheers


----------



## pete (Feb 24, 2005)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Basics? I must have been taught different basics cause raising both hands up in the air before going airborne after being attacked...well we just have different priorities.


 what do you do with the Bear and the Ram?   pete.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Feb 24, 2005)

If you are looking to how the journal puts it, the kick I think you are referring to is after you have struck each opponent several times, not the very first move. If your doing this from the very first move while the guy has you in a bear hug arms free then plan on going to the ground because that is a very good possibility.

Referring to the double kick when the guys are supposed to down, that is later and that vocabulary might be alright for a brownbelt but the discussion is about the very first technique you teach a white belt. 

I fully realize that he is showing what he thinks to be an advanced way of doing therefore not necessarily recommended for beginning practitioners. But still to go airborne  on the very first move, is illogical considering a grab and a punch are the same thing - a projectile coming at you. If you don't see that then I would suspect you have not had either happen to you for real and I would politely ask that you please consider this logic. 

Both hands come up and disengage entirely. It is very probable that a left punch can come and he is in no way solidified to perform Sword of Destruction. To say that the kick cancels that out - refer to above about push vs.punch. 

Another consideration -Are you teaching white belts to just stand there? Times are different and I am not advocating punching willy nilly but there must be a pardigm shift of sorts to compliment the change in attitudes from the time Mr. Parker put this together and  now. It's been almost 15 years since his passing and to forget these principles is not doing things right as principles are not principles if they are done wrong. There is a right and wrong way to perfom them. Techniques can change but the principles within them(however you formulate the technique) shouldn't. 

I normally don't post but I couldn't help this because i feel that some are accepting this as advanced rather than the way HE likes to do it. He should have never said "advanced" but rather "here is another way" or "the way I like doing it"...etc. Now the poor guy has locked himself into that. Again good for him putting himself out there.


----------



## Fastmover (Feb 25, 2005)

Stop the video and look.....at one point both hands are way over his head cocking for the inward block.  Is this economy of motion? I was expecting more out of a Kenpo black belt. Hopefully his coming videos better represent him because even though the filming equipment was working properly, his principles of Kenpo were not.

Yes he gets props for doing a video but he wouldnt have posted it unless he was looking for feedback. Hopefully all feedback is welcome.


----------



## pete (Feb 25, 2005)

mr. snake, you raise some good points worthy of conversation...

first, i was refering to the opening move of the bear and ram, but would also agree the later kicks also support same.  not sure whose journal your refering to, but i checked mr billings site for the technique written out and found i was taught slightly differently.  so bear with... as the right punch comes in, i was taught to settle my weight to my left side and throw a right kick to create distance while doing an inward right block just above the wrist combined with a left inward heel palm at or above the elbow to pop or trap his arm.  

also, if anyone is familiar with tracy technique "arching blades", ya gotta see a similarity with the advance version clyde is demonstrating.  makes sense since arching blades is introduced around blue or green (?) in that system.

second, you bring up Sword of Destruction.  let me say that i've run drills doing "whatifs" from DS to SoD just like everybody else, and it is ONE option, but not the ONLY option.  First prevent by dimensional checks, yes the kick and the handsword, but what about grafting to Circling Wing to continue the dimensional checks and keep attacks on center or Glancing Salute to intecept the left?   so you may want to consider that he may not want to set ALWAYS
set himself up for SoD.

next, i have a hard time buying a grab being the same as a punch.  first an "attempted" grab may be close... yes a projectile coming at you... but you got fingers where as with a punch you don't! i'd respond differntly if i can get my paws on his fingers than i would a fist.  second, an "actual" grab is obviously not a punch, because a punch would be retracting away after attempted and a grab would not. again different response.

finally, what specifically are these paradigm shifts, and changes in attitudes over the past 15 years that would affect kenpo, or more spicifically this technique.  

I do agree, this is HIS version and not THE version, and probably everyone should experiment with having THEIR version that exploits their strengths and minimizes their weaknesses.

pete.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 25, 2005)

Very good points.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Feb 25, 2005)

Pete,
Good points. I was referring to Mr. Parker's journals. When the bear has you hugged, I just find it difficult to go airborne physically as well as logically(if that is what you are meaning). I am by no means attempting to teach or tell you what you should do and I hope it does not come across that way. For my point of view to what you are saying and what I saw Mr. O'Briant performing is simply only that. 

As far as Sword of Destruction for a lower belt, what is the most logical choice as a counter to a right left punch? Left right punch? That is what one has to ask themselves as they train. Violate Economy of Motion at the expense of another interesting option that could work but may be in question when that guy is really pouring the coals to his two punches possibly? In the video, if it would have been good to see such a high rank performing an advanced level of technique, good cover for those possibilities so lower belts can see that he is really trying to increase margin for error rather than reach a point of no return on the airborne kick that early in the game. 

The brown belt combo techniques are no more than the yellow belt techniqes grafted together anyway. (of course not all JUST yellow belt but that is what Fatal Deviation is and many others as well, grafts of yellow and orange). 

As far as the punch/ grab dilemma, from your rationale, a palm heel would fit that nicely and only a slight change in orbit/angle would put that in the wrong place. A palm heel has fingers out and you have as much or even less time than a major league pitch coming at you to decide what the projectile is going to do. It doesn't matter what the weapon is, only the angle of which it is coming at you. I don't believe that one has the luxury of time to decide if it's a punch, grab, push, kick, whatever it is, only the angle of which it is coming to me. 

I have trained too many times with full speed full power punches, what have you,(you really can't tell what it is just that something is very rapidly approaching) coming straight up the pipe. The weapon to my shoulder/chest or centerline somewhere ain't gonna matter much except taking care of yourself. Trying to figure out what it was and then select which techniqe to use from your perceptual speed (which is also in question with the demanding physiology acting upon you at this moment) would be like watching a tornado coming right at you, deciding if it's a F1 or F5 and taking action accordingly. Stand and film since it only looks like a F1 or go underground if it's a F5. I would just skidaddle no matter as it can all change much too rapidly.
My thoughts only. not trying to point-counter point. Just what I look at.


----------

